# DETENTE ?



## Ellen (19 Janvier 2001)

Salut tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En lisant un grand nombre de nos rubriques, j'ai pu noter que très souvent, nous dévions du sujet abordé (vers la fin du débat...) pour échanger de sympathiques idées, messages, souvent fort peu sérieux mais que beaucoup adoooorent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Alors......en attendant que Bengilli nous obtienne notre chat tant espéré, pourquoi ne pas regrouper nos délires ici-bas ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."


----------



## Ellen (19 Janvier 2001)

Tiens...une ch'tite blague pour commencer.....
Un matin Ophélie Winter (prononcez Ofelaille), se lève en se disant :
"Ouahauhaha comme c'est genial, quand je dors je m'ennuie jamais et je suis
tellement hyper mega top contente que je vais faire un puzzle pour super
m'occuper !!! "
Ophelie prends le carton et fait tomber toutes les pieces sur la table.
Au bout de quelques secondes elle s'ecrit :
" Putain mais c'est grave diffffficile, je vais appeler un super copain qui
est trop puissant en puzzle, meme que des fois on l'appelait puzzleman,
hihihihihhihihhihi, qu'est ce que c'est bon d'avoir des supers pouvoirs!!!"
La conversation telephonique fut a peu pres celle ci :
- Ouahhahahaha Pete, je te reveille ?
- Oui Ophelie, qu'est ce que tu veux ?
- Chui dans une mega galere monstrueuse, j'ai commence un puzzle et c'est hyper dur, tu peux venir m'aider ?
- Il ressemble a quoi ton puzzle ?
- Ben il hyper grave, le dessin c'est un tigre t'imagines ?
Apres de longues negociations avec la femme la plus conne du systeme
solaire, Pete craque et se rend chez Ophelie. Elle lui montre le puzzle, et
à ce moment la Pete se decompose et d'un air top nervous dit à Ophelie :
Je me casse, je te laisse bouffer tes Frosties ... 


Heu....sorry Ophélie si tu lis ça....je sais bien qu'au fond....


------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2001)

Je vois que la solidarité féminine donne à fond!


----------



## JediMac (19 Janvier 2001)

LN, il est de tradition que ce genre de sujet "n'importe quoi" soit parrainé par une série télé. Les précédents étaient basés sur "la croisière s'amuse" et "l'ile fantastique". Tu sembles avoir des goûts artistiques très surs (cf ta joconde nue) et que je souhaite encourager. A toi donc de trouver ta série emblème.

PS : maintenant que nous avons admiré le haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : le bas, le bas, le bas, le bas !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Lila (19 Janvier 2001)

décidement ils savent plus se tenir...
faisez gaffe quand même, on peut pas rouvrir le rade et en faire un clandé direct...
faudrait pas chauffer les neurones aux  modéradministrateurs...
faisons semblant d'être sage, laissons passer une page ou deux, le temps qu'ils se noient dans trop d'infos, genre blond joke, et  on met la manterne rouge à l'entrée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis pas farouche non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 bienvenue ma chère Ellen...


[Ce message a été modifié par Lila (edited 18 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## Number One (19 Janvier 2001)

Trop tard! On vous à repéré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce message est désormais sur liste rouge, faites gaffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Janvier 2001)

C'est dommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir recommencer et dans NetCafé la prochiane fois


----------



## bengilli (19 Janvier 2001)

une petite blague qui s'est racontée a l'orchestre ce matin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Savez vous que l'altiste solo de l'Opéra de Lyon a la maladie de Kreutsfeld-Jacob???
-C'est dramatique, il ont du abattre tout le pupitre





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Ellen (20 Janvier 2001)

Un homme en voiture avec sa femme se fait arrêter par la police.
*L'Agent :* Bonjour Monsieur. Vous rouliez à 135 dans une zone de 100.
*L'Homme :* Non, m'sieur l'agent. Je roulais à peine à 105.
*La Femme :* Voyons, Gaston, tu roulais au moins à 135, si c'est pas plus.
_L'homme lance un regard noir à sa femme..._
*L'Agent :* Je vais aussi vous donner un pv pour votre lumière arrière qui est brûlée.
*L'Homme :* Lumière brûlée? comment voulez-vous que je sache que j'avais une lumière de brûlée !
*La Femme :* Voyons Gaston, ça fait des semaines que tu le sais et que tu ne la fais pas réparer.
_L'homme est très fâché et regarde sa femme en lui faisant signe de se taire._
*L'Agent :* Je vais aussi devoir vous donner une contravention parce que vous ne portiez pas votre ceinture.
*L'Homme :* Mais je la portais, m'sieur l'agent. Je l'ai détachée après que vous m'ayez arrêté, pendant que vous marchiez vers ma voiture.
*La Femme :* Voyons Gaston, tu ne mets jamais ta ceinture!
_L'homme est en furie. Il se retourne vers sa femme et lui crie :_
 " VEUX-TU BIEN LA FERMER TA GRANDE GUEULE !!!! "
_L'agent se penche et demande à la femme :_
 " Est-ce que votre mari vous parle toujours comme ça? "
_Elle répond :_
.... " Non, seulement quand il a bu....."


----------



## Ellen (20 Janvier 2001)

Au fait..mon cher Jedi, pour le feuilleton...vu que c'est pas ma tasse de thé j'vais avoir besoin d'aide.....et de vos imaginations délirantes......mais please.....tout sauf  "Ellen et les garçons"....mooooaahahahahahahahahahhaahhaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! sinon je supplierai NumberOne de nous abattre sur le champ !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## JediMac (20 Janvier 2001)

Alors voilà, je propose "les drôles de dames". Même si la série n'était pas diffusée à 0h30 sur Arte et en latin, tu dois bien en avoir entendu parler LN !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Evidemment, je joue le rôle de Charly, et Lila et toi, vous êtes mes anges. Donc nous parlerons de *"JediMac's angels"*. Mais pour être au complet, il nous manque le troisième ange et le benet de service Bosley.
Bengilli pourrait être Bosley et Amok l'ange manquant (s'il s'épile !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Quant à Gribouille, c'est le méchant schizophrène qui veut détruire le monde en flingant du Mac à tout va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Le seul probléme, c'est que N°1 se retrouve à jouer la pin up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui sert des verres à Charly quand il parle au téléphone ou qui le masse. Là je suis moins chaud, un peu trop jeune à mon goût. En plus il va me bassiner en me parlant sans arrêt se son nouveau Titanium. Ce pourrait être JackSim, mais si c'est bien lui sur les photos de la MWSF, présenté sous le nom de Simon J.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il est guère plus vieux.

La mission : identifier tous les avatars de Grib pour remonter au mal originel. Le reconforter, lui redonner goût à la vie par tous les moyens possibles pour qu'il revienne dans la lumière et renie le côté obscure.
Grib, tu n'as pas le droit de te livrer tout de suite pour bénéficer des douces tortures de mes anges...
Les obstacles : se dépétrer de la bétise du benet et apprendre les massages d'ici demain parce que j'ai une petite crispation entre les homoplates.
La récompense : pour une fois, ce ne sera pas un Cube, mais le plaisir d'utiliser un iMac sur mes genoux !!!

LN, n'oublie pas que tu dois traduire ton message codé !!!

Bye



------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## gribouille (20 Janvier 2001)

t'es toujours aussi peut clair... j'ai rien compris...et pis tu sens l'alcool à plein nez.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2001)

Pour être pas clair, t'es pas claire, mais alor spas du tout


----------



## bengilli (20 Janvier 2001)

Jedi' vit vraiment sur une autre planète...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Lila (20 Janvier 2001)

...si je comprends bien, je serai pas celle qui a la plus grosse poitrine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
donc je fais la brune ?....pas la prune !
De toute façon cette serie n'est pas viable
ne serait-ce que si on veut prendre Amok comme 3 eme fille, il faut pas seulement l'épiler, mais l'ébouillanter pour esperer voir apparaître le premier bout de cuir gras...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et même si ça reussi, ille tiendra plus de Peggy la cochone que de miss monde..
Moi je propose directement le muppet show...
je sais déjà qui fait peggy.... et les deux petits vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour l'assistant du savant fou, j'ai pensé a number one..;peut-être le côté "innocent" qui a guidé mon choix


----------



## bengilli (20 Janvier 2001)

Jedi' vit vraiment sur une autre planète...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JediMac téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 19 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (20 Janvier 2001)

Je rêve ou j'ai plus de 600 posts???
bon allez c'est ma tournée ! qu'est ce que je vous sert?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Ellen (20 Janvier 2001)

arggggg


----------



## Ellen (20 Janvier 2001)

Ben pourquoi mon sujet il est sur liste rouge Monsieur Number One ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dites....vous allez pas déjà nous le supprimer non ? allez.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je comprends bien, il faut promettre d'être sage ? alors les copains essayons de ne pas trooooop dépasser les bornes okii d'acc ? 
Pour le feuilleton, mon cher Jedi, je te promet d'y songer sérieusement !! et...pour le bas....ben si on veut avoir une durée de vie qui dépasse 2 pages...on va attendre un ch'tiii peu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Ellen (20 Janvier 2001)

Bon....Amok...pour te prouver qu'en effet la solidarité féminine est de rigueur dans ce forum (Ravie de te "connaître ma chère Lila !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )....voilà la minute récré....(tiens j'aurais dû l'appeller comme ça le sujet : "LA MINUTE RÉCRÉ"....temps pis....le prochain....on fera "LA MINUTE RÉCRÉ 2" si jamais on nous fusille lachement...
Tiens, d'ailleurs....si on se lance sur le registre blague, j'espère qu'on est tous d'accord de s'automodérer...je sais...il paraît qu'on peut rire de tout...certes...(d'ailleurs je suis p't'être Ophélie Winter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....)..mais faisons le intelligemment....histoire de rester drôle !
Bon allez...j'arrête.....et...place au rire !!

Une fille et un gars dans un lit :
Elle : Tu fais l'amour comme un lapin .
Lui : je vois pas comment tu peux juger un gars en 5 secondes ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et une petite dernière .......

Laissons les jolies femmes aux hommes sans imagination.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- Marcel Proust 

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## gribouille (20 Janvier 2001)

Mmmmmh un verre de chaque


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*le benet de service Bosley.
Bengilli pourrait être Bosley 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je trouve Jedi très très clair et de plus parfaitement lucide...


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*
Evidemment, je joue le rôle de Charly, et Lila et toi, vous êtes mes anges.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'en connais un qui ne va pas être déçu...


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*si on veut prendre Amok comme 3 eme fille, il faut pas seulement l'épiler, mais l'ébouillanter pour esperer voir apparaître le premier bout de cuir gras...  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh ouais, la virilité faite homme! Mesdames, je reçois sur rendez-vous et la devise est "satisfaite ou remboursée". L'essayer c'est l'adopter! Techniques lointaines et inconnues à la portée de toutes! Découvrez "l'hélicoptère magique", la "vis bulgare", "l'olifan fou et le feu follet", le "serpent qui siffle", le "mat de cocagne" (un cadeau à celle qui décroche le jambon!) et autres merveilles...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Je 
bon allez c'est ma tournée ! qu'est ce que je vous sert?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis en retard, mais je veux mon coup à boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ARRIVE


----------



## Pierrot (23 Janvier 2001)

Rassurez-moi, vous n'allez pas boire sans moi quand même ?

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Number One (23 Janvier 2001)

Argh ils sont en train de rééditer le coup du baret quand on sait comment ça c'est terminé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Faites attention à Toine, il est pas plus vieux que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Ellen (23 Janvier 2001)

Dîtes moi tout...z'avez quel âge m'sieur Number one ?...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 22 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## Number One (23 Janvier 2001)

Comme tout le monde le sait déjà (désolé pour eux), j'ai quinze ans (on commence à le savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Ellen (23 Janvier 2001)

Waoooooow.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un mot : I M P R E S S I O N N É E....

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Number One (23 Janvier 2001)

Euh ??? Pourquoi ?

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Pierrot (23 Janvier 2001)

Hé voila ! ça devait arriver, plus on vieillit et plus on voit autour de soi des "petits jeunes" doués, sympas, et tout et tout...
Plus que le suicide pour moi...
Arghhhh, à la vodka en plus j'ai horreur de ça !!!

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Ellen (23 Janvier 2001)

...pardonne moi...mais mon grand age me fait parfois oublier qu'il est normal, de nos jours, de grandir avec toutes nos nouvelles technologies....

Je m'étais juste dis, l'espace d'un instant, qu'on avait p't'être un génie du net qui nous modérait....
D'ailleurs....c'est peut-être le cas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Argggg je me sens vieille...


----------



## Ellen (23 Janvier 2001)

bon....ça m'a détruit le moral tout ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...allez une ch'tite blague pour se détendre....Vraiment Number One, pas sympa de casser l'ambiance comme ça !! 
ppfffffffffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un invité murmure à sa voisine :
- Le champagne vous rend jolie
- Mais, je n'en ai pas bu une seule coupe
- Oui, mais moi j'en suis à ma dixième

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 22 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2001)

Merde! A nouveau on parle d'age! Arggghhhh!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2001)

Non N1, j'ai quelque mois de plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai 16ans dans 8 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le 30/01  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai trois mois de plus


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2001)

Mais allez Amok, t'es pas si vieux que ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ellen, je sais pas  quelle âge tu as, donc je peux pas te dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon, faut pas  perdre le moral comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'eesaye de remonter le moral, mais c dur


----------



## Number One (23 Janvier 2001)

Alors je lance une recherche. Je cherche quelqu'un qui serait né après le 30 avril 1985 (donc qui serait plus jeune que moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur ces forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !

[Ce message a été modifié par Number One (edited 22 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2001)

Dans ce cas la, je dirais né après le 30 avril


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2001)

ahh ces marmôts j'te jure....

moi je suis sur que en plus d'en avoir le même âge... que Ellen à la même poire que Liz Taylor.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




genre : j'ai bien vécus... refaite au fer à souder et tirée avec des serres-joints  à béton... qui a attrapé un cancer du sein à la paupière à cause du lifting ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alcoolique sur le retour... ménopausée à fond la serviette ... maquillée avec AVI 3000 au rouleau de plâtrier N° 20 .... un dermophil Indien "Familly King-Size" pour rouge à lévres ... parfumée au Baygon-Vert spécial pour collectivités, habillée par Saint-Mâclou, chaussée par Scholl avec les picous qui massent, des bas-varices qui ressemblent à des nasses que seuls les bateaux de pêche en haute mer possèdent. une voix à la 'ma'ame Claude, une tête de Balais Espagnol comme implants de cheveux....

et elle fume de gauloises brunes sans filtre, patchée à mort sous les aiselles pour enlever les poils, ça fait double emplois.


et en plus... la concièrge de tout son quartier qui connais tout sur tout le monde, voir même plus.

A certainement aussi un lien de parenté avec les Rougon-Macquart ... croisée avec un T-REX COMME SEUL SPIELBERG SAIS LES FAIRE...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EN SOMME, UNE UVRE D'ART CONTEMPORAIN.


----------



## Ellen (23 Janvier 2001)

Sois pas triste Jedi, moi je te comprends !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 arf arf arf ! et puis si on est vraiment d'une autre planète, autant y aller non ? alors pourquoi pas se faire la saga des Aliens....(n'est-ce pas Benben ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)moi j'pourrais faire Ellen Ripley....niark niark niark....et puis on aurait un large choix pour la distribution des rôles ! le prob c'est qu'il va nous falloir un ou deux aliens à dégommer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis moi ce que tu en penses Lila....on se tape des monstres dans l'espace   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou on s'la joue Jedi's Angel...(??)
Et puis là au moins les mecs, on vous veux poilus et costaud !! vous pouvez trasher L'epil Lady   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 22 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Janvier 2001)

Oulala, il nous sort des trucs compliqués le grtibouille là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du matin comme ca, je comprend pas tout, va falloir que je me réveille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normal, j'ai cours ds 1/2 heurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas drôle.

Allez hop, un bouche à 0°C même si dehors il fait déjà 0°C dans mon, pays de merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est parti pour une journée


----------



## Ellen (23 Janvier 2001)

Ben qu'est-ce qu'il a le Gribouille a être désagréable comme ça.....il a pas pris ces pilules bleues du matin ou quoi ?


------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2001)

vertes les pillules ...vertes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2001)

Eh Number One, je suis sur ces forums moi et je suis plus jeune que toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis du 07.11.85  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc je suis 8 mois plus jeune que toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, on recherche quelqu'un de plus jeune que nous avec un plus beau site que nous ? (ça risque d'être dure à trouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+ Manu

------------------------- http://www.only-mac.com 
L'actualité MAC venue d'ailleurs


----------



## bengilli (24 Janvier 2001)

eh! les mioches! vous avez un forum dédié! de l'air... vous voulez nous faire regretter d'avoir 21 ans?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit NumberOne? ca fait combien d'année que t'as 15 ans???
je veux un fac similé de ton acte de naissance pour demain, dans ce forum!!! t'as pas de scanner? démerdes toi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Number One (24 Janvier 2001)

J'ai 15 ans depuis le 30 avril 1985 

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2001)

Moi aussi, ca va faire 16 ans que j'ai 16 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'en a beaucoup de 85 dans ce forum j'ai l'impression  ???


----------



## Ellen (24 Janvier 2001)

Arggggg je m'en doutais...on s'est fait eu par N°1 !!!! en fait t'es pas un jeune prodige ....pffffff.....quelle déception.....!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon...Bengilli a raison :
Un acte de naissance parcequ'on le vaut bien !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Lila (24 Janvier 2001)

.....bon les enfants, tous sur la table à langer, changement de couche pour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....les hommes (sur qui peuvent encore marcher). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. avec nous..
on va voir ce qu'ils valent, pas vrai Ellen


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Janvier 2001)

Ouai, on va s'occuper de nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C4est vrai, ca fait  15 ans que j'ai la même couche, ca commence à sentir mauvais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca va faire du bien


----------



## Ellen (25 Janvier 2001)

Arggggg pitié pas çaaaaaaa !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas le stade pipi caca !!!! Lilaaaaaaaaaa MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY !!! annule ton annonce sinon ça va être l'émeute !!

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Ellen (25 Janvier 2001)

Bon...vu qu'on fait du baby sitting, il va, en plus falloir faire gaffe à ce qu'on raconte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! pffffff
Allez....je continue en douceur.....mais va falloir grandir vite les bichons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi Barbie n'a pas d'enfants?
- Parce que Ken est vendu dans une boite séparée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Number One (25 Janvier 2001)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Ellen (25 Janvier 2001)

je dirais même plus : pffff pfffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Janvier 2001)

Et moi je rajouterai en plus : pffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

rien à dire de +


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

... une boite de légos et un parc pour les marmots, une alaise en desous et des layettes étanches (pour pallier aux dégobillages intempestifs de Number One)... et on n'en parles plus ...

ah mais jte jure ... et si j'en entends encore un qui chougne, on lui met une totoche dans la bouche, attachée avec une muselière.

------------------
A+

Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Janvier 2001)

Non, mais pour qui il se prend celui là ?
T'es pas notre mère toi d'abord ?

Tu mérites bien la muselière toi


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

ben heureusement que j'suis pas vôt'mère..... des mômes mal élevés comme ça, ça n'arriverais pas chez moi, c'est moi qui vous le dit.....

et pis on parles pas kom ça aux adultes .... sale gosse....  respect ... je vais t'apprendre moi.... tu vas avoir une féssée c'est moi qui te le dis.

au piquet, privé de mac et de jeux pendant un mois..... et en silence.

une-deux, une-deux, une-deux


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Janvier 2001)

Oh non, pas ca ???

Je vous en supplis, je ferrai mes 100 pompes (facile for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), mais ne me privé pas de MAC, svp ???
Non c'est vrai, je n'est pas fait de mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis heuresement que t'es pas mon père, et puis quoi encore, il ne manquerait plus que ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 franchement.

Tiens pour la peine, si tu me prive de MAC? je passe du côté obscur de l'informatique


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

SI PRIVE ... puisque tu conteste... 2 mois de plus ....

et tu peux passer du côté obscur ... je m'en fous .... je travailles déjà du côté obscur .... et ça me fais pas peur

Number One il est gentil, lui il auras 3 mois de jeux en permission .... voilà.... na

+ 2 mois encore car il m'as dit que tu me tirais la langue derrière mon dos .....

(gentil Number One  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   tiens une boite de chocolats )


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

200 posts ... pfff nioubie vas


----------



## Number One (25 Janvier 2001)

Berk, pas du chocolat français

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Janvier 2001)

C'est déguelasse , pourquoi il est gatée alors qu'il te fait des doigts d'hon.... alors que moi je fait rien ???
Y'a de l'injustice dans l'air, franchement, la, ca me dégoute plus que autre chose.

De toute facon, number one, il joue pas et il sait pas se servir d'un ordinateur lui d'abord. Tout ce qu'il sait faire, c'est faire le fayot pour avoir des chocolats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca me fait donc 4 mois, oulalala, ca fait long.

LE côté obscur ne te fait pas peur, mais a moi si


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

on répliques pas j'ai dit ... appelez moi maîîîtttre 


Number one tu manges tes chocolats ... sinon tu dors dehors avec les marmottes.


----------



## Number One (25 Janvier 2001)

&gt;et il sait pas se servir d'un ordinateur lui d'abord

Ben y en a un qui à 700 posts et qui est modérateur et l'autrepas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tout !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Janvier 2001)

Ouais Number One dehors Maître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je fait le fayot comme n1 pour récupérer un ordi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Comme ca je récupè!re son ordi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis le chocolat , puisqu'il en veut pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je le veut bien, j'aime bien ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais me coucher moi, mais pas avec les marmottes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit les petits, le marchand de sable va passer


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

c'est ça ... tout le monde au lit ... Number  One, Toine et les marmottes... tout dans le même lit... et je veux pas vous entendre.... moi je vais picoller avec les potes .


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2001)

.....voilà ça devait arriver....
plus aucune retenue sur ce forum....
pipi caca pc picole.....et pas l'ombre d'un peu de culture....
voyons un peu si on peu relancer le débat à un niveau intéllectuel élévé pour voir rappliquer Ben', Amok, Jedi et tous les autres tenor du post ....
méssieurs revenez parce que ça manque d'hommes là, on frôle la creche en pleine mutinerie.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis qu'Ellen peut nous apprendre beaucoup de chose sur......


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2001)

oh laaaaa les mamies .... on se calme....

prenez vos gouttes .... et on arrète d'abuser du Viagra et de Vitamines C en pastilles mélangées avec du Destop ...

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 25 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## Ellen (25 Janvier 2001)

MOAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHA !! toujours pareil ces mecs....!! aucune endurance ! nous, les "maaaamies", on marche sans tous ces machins chimiques qui vous aident à nous suivre, ....quand vous y arrivez !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arf arf arf arf !!
pas d'accord Lila ?


----------



## Ellen (26 Janvier 2001)

Et ben voilà !!! on a enfin les preuves qu'on attendait concernant notre modérateur préféré : NumberOne.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! C'est Benben qui va être content !

foncez sur :
http://meltingpot.fortunecity.com/oxford/122/PB.htm 

et...merci au talent d'Amok...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2001)

Moi, si je devais faire un calin à Lila, j'aurais vraiment besoin d'un p'tit coup de pouce!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, à part ca? Besoin d'un coup de main?

PS: Number One, si tu aimes regarder les phases de la lune (cf: lien page 3 posté by ellen) tu vas bien t'entendre avec Lila! ahahahahahah!

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 25 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## Lila (26 Janvier 2001)

..ya une contrepetrie ou pas ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et puis qu'est ce que c'est que ces alllllusiions Missié Amok ! ... on a pas élévé de petit ensemble me semble t-il. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'ailleurs je serai curieyx de voir votre ci à vous.... ou plutôt votre casier judiciaire.
(extrait n°3 du CJ).
....en plus d'être sournois, il est en plus jaloux....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ma pauvre Ellen , entre pré-pubert et post séniles néendertaliens, nous sommes cernées par un vide affectif immense sur ce forum


----------



## Number One (26 Janvier 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ellen:
*Et ben voilà !!! on a enfin les preuves qu'on attendait concernant notre modérateur préféré : NumberOne.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! C'est Benben qui va être content !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et y a encore plus d'infos ici:
http://home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/moi.html 

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Lila (26 Janvier 2001)

..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WWWWWAAAAAARF WARf WARf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la coupe d'enfer..
c'est  pas modérateur que tu devrais faire, c'est la légion ....... section bac à sable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toutes mes excuses , ô divin modérateur, mais si tu n'apportes pas vite une autre preuve (une photo récente) ça risque d'être dur pour toi dans les post à venir.


----------



## Ellen (26 Janvier 2001)

....sur quoi...ma chère Lila ...héhéhé...tu m'intéresses.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais punaise Bennnnnnnn et les autres vous êtes ou ????????
R E V E N E Z ..........pleaaaaaaaase

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## bengilli (26 Janvier 2001)

rien, on aime juste se faire désirer, et.. ca marche!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Ellen (26 Janvier 2001)

Haaaa ben voilà ! j'avais raison !!! il a tout du petit génie notre NumberOne....!!! et en plus il a une jolie p'tite gueule le morpion !!! hahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elles vont toutes se l'arracher dans le bac à sable ma parole !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Number One (26 Janvier 2001)

Je ne répondrais pasah si, je l'ai fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Number One (26 Janvier 2001)

Ah, je précise, cette page a un anc'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2001)

Et depuis, il s'en est passé des choses! Notre Number1, sous de fallatieux pretextes (t'as pas vu le cube? Mais enfin il faut AB-SO-LU-MENT que tu voies le cube!) a déniaisé toutes les petites du canton (ton ton les petites marionettes). Le journal local lui a même attribué le titre de "man of the year". La photo en contre plongée le montre coiffé d'une couronne de lauriers, un titanium sous le bras et un sceptre orné d'un phallus d'or tendu vers une foule déchainée à la main. Un grand moment.


----------



## gribouille (26 Janvier 2001)

....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....

...heuh......






.... non vraiment rien à dire ....


rien

------------------
A+

Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 26 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (26 Janvier 2001)

...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
 Moi non plus... et mon mutisme est moins grand que mes craintes au sujet d'un fort risque de consanguinité lié au faible peuplement de cet état réfractaire à toutes perspectives européennes...

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Janvier 2001)

Bon je croit que rien à rajouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah si, la page date de y'a un an , mais les photos, elle date de quand ???


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2001)

ah bah vus ce que j'ai vu sur la webcam de la boite où Number One bosse, braquée sur son bureau ... eh ben c'est plus tout à fait ressemblant ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pis le bureau est souvent innocupé ... passe le plus clair de sontemps à raconter des blagues aux autres il semblerais.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(bon d'accord ... moi aussi je tiens salon dans les bureaux des autres pour raconter les plus innommables conneries à mon boulôt, mais c'est pas une raison pour copier...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

------------------
A+

Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 26 Janvier 2001).]


----------



## Ellen (3 Février 2001)

HAAAAAAA ben on est bien content de pouvoir revenir !!!!
Il était temps !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2001)

où ça ???? 

------------------
A+

Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Février 2001)

Ben sur ce bon vieux forum pardi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait du bien de pouvoir retrouver tout le monde


----------



## Lila (3 Février 2001)

oui oui oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nou revoilou.....
bon alors  kesskon fait ?
Ki kon se mok ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2001)

kikon s'mok ? ... d'Amok?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
A+

Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2001)

é a ki kon koup lécouyes?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Février 2001)

Vivi, on s'mok d'amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre, je sais pas de ki kon koup les kouyes


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2001)

pas:les kouyes mais: lékouyes. Fais gaffe quand même!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En parlant de ca, vous avez vu bengili dernièrement? Il a disparu l'animal! peut-être est-il en rut?

[Ce message a été modifié par Amok (edited 04 Février 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (5 Février 2001)

je suis la, je suis la mon bon....
mais on se rate sur ICQ... mais bon je te raterais pas a l'AE, j'ai deja retenu un hotel!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2001)

ouh la laaaa on apprends pleins de trucs là ....
Bengili qui réserve une chambre à l'hôtel pour lui et  Amok ...
...  une petite teuf privée organisée après l'AE ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pfiouuuu n'oubliez pas les accessoires et autres ustensiles ... hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





heuh au fait c'est quand l'AE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
que je réserve un hôtel entier et quelques Autocars Grand-Tourismo avec couchettes-video-Hi-Fi-douches-minibar ... et un camion Castorama pour les accessoires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
A+

Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Février 2001)

l'AE c'est fin-fin septembre et non plus mi-septembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ben déjà réserver la chambre et tout ? Y'en a qui prévoit longtemps à l'avance


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2001)

Quand on aime on ne compte pas! ben et moi on se fera des calins en attendant l'ouverture! Ben, tu es ma chose!


----------



## Lila (7 Février 2001)

Amok vil goujat emasculé...
tu as les zamours changeantes comme la géometrie de ton bide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






comme tu l'as dit une fois, si vous faites des petits, tu m'en garde un, je voudrai montrer au gamins à quoi ça ressemblait comme un raptor


----------



## gribouille (7 Février 2001)

c'est Rowenta qui assure la maintenance après ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Ellen (9 Février 2001)

Salut à tous...

Alors là...j'ai un sacré retard dans nos discussions quotidiennes....mais bon...ce n'est pas que je vous ai abandonné lachement, mais juste que j'ai voulu être solidaire des bretons et faire comme eux.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en bref, tout le monde s'en tape mais c'est pas grâve...je vous le raconte quand même : j'ai été inondé chez moi et mon appart est foutu....bref galère totale...J'habite un 4ème étage et les 3 du dessous pareil ainsi que le bar du RDC.....AARRGGGG...Je pense que mon assureur va résilier mon contrat après cet incident....
Noooooon Bengilli je n'étais pas bourrée en train de cuver mon vin dans mon bain....c'était même pas de ma faute...mais ça je vous l'expliquerai plus tard à condition que vous me le demandiez....parceque je vais pas non plus vous l'imposer.....déjà que là je vais casser le moral des troupes avec ma news à 2 balles....mais bon....
Bref....soyez sympa....allez voir sur ibazar si y'a pas un lot de serpillières à gagner....et faîtes ça pour moi..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà....ça baigne koiiiiiiii    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Février 2001)

Allez hop, on organise le Ellenton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez des sepillières en trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'hésitez pas, envoyez à Ellen :
Ellenton
Forums MacGeneration
Rubrique Régissez : détente ?

Mobilisez vous pour l'aider


----------



## Lila (9 Février 2001)

...eh ben ça doit être la lune, cousine...
moi c'est ma voiture qu'on a volé il y une semaine..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'arrête pas de manger des chocolats...
j'ai pris 3 kg en 1 mois et vu comme c'est parti, j'aurai le même profil que de face avant la fin de l'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...alors on compte sur vous autres pour nous remonter le moral...


----------



## gribouille (9 Février 2001)

...bah moi je suis en plein divorce... et on sais pas encore qui auras la garde de la serpillère ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bref...
et pis je crois que je vais aller manger chez Quick ....enfin manger.... c'est un bien grand mot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 09 Février 2001).]


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2001)

Je savais que pour toi Ben était un dieu vivant mais de là à provoquer l'inondation d'un quartier par communion avec les problèmes SFA-esques dont il nous faisait part sur un autre forum...Alors là, respect pour Bengilli... Je m'incline...

------------------
Attention a l'Amok!
 <A HREF="http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo" TARGET=_blank>http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo</A>


----------



## Ellen (10 Février 2001)

Mon cher Amok.....vu que je n'aurais pas le temps entre les serpillières et les experts d'aller chercher l'explication du SFA-machinchose dans un des muuuuuuultiple forum ou Bengilli intervient....pourrais-tu m'initier à ce nouveau langage ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## gribouille (10 Février 2001)

mais que t'es t'il arrivé ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est grave ???

------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Pierrot (10 Février 2001)

Bon et bien moi je compatis pleinement Ellen... Mais je dois dire quand ce moment... tout va bien... Je suis désolé !
Mais si tu veux tout nous raconter pour moi c'est d'accord.

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Ellen (11 Février 2001)

Baaah non Gribouille....c'est pas bien grave......y'a pire tu sais, rassures toi....mais bon......c'est déééééééééprimant.........j'ai juste tout mon mobilier foutu, 2 mois à camper sur du béton humide et des tonnes de paperasses à régler mais.......il me reste mon maaaac ! formidable échapatoire qui m'empêche de regarder autour lorsque j'ai les yeux rivés sur lui....et ça fait 3 jours que je n'en décolle pluuuus...ouuiiiiinnn.....je vais craquer....
quelqu'un a un proxac ?

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## bengilli (12 Février 2001)

Ellen... Ma petite Ellen... Je suis très ému quant à cette histoire d'innondation de ton appartement, mais je ne pensais pas que de lire mes lignes journalières te fasses un tel effet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul problême c'est la ciprine quand ca seche...
Mouahahhaahhhahahahahahahahaha!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 11 Février 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (12 Février 2001)

Bengilli tu es incorrigible !
Un cas désespéré.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2001)

Complètement à la masse le ben! Te rends tu compte de ce que ce genre de post peut déclencher?!!! Maintenant il va falloir expliquer à Number One ce que c'est que la ciprine!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Attention a l'Amok!
 <A HREF="http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo" TARGET=_blank>http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo</A>


----------



## Lila (13 Février 2001)

....en tout cas c'est pas dans le dico....
c'est un truc cochon ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2001)

... je sais plus ce que c'est ... mais j'ai des excuses ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....  mais on peut en sortir aussi sur les mecs des trucs comme ça  Heiiinnn   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  niark-niark 

... je vous dis pas comment certains collent les posters de leurs Stars préférées hi hi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Number One, ça suffit, laisses ce Poster de Steve Jobs tranquille.... et pis c'est pas parce que la tapisserie comporte des petits flocons neigeux en relief dans ta chambre que cela ne vas pas ce voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 12 Février 2001).]


----------



## Ellen (13 Février 2001)

Aaaaaaarrrrg ne me dîtes pas que c'est moi qui vais devoir jouer les modératrices !!! Z'êtes dégueuuuuu messieurs !!!!! N'oubliez pas que de jeunes filles aux oreilles chastes (hum...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) vous lisent !!!! et faîtes moi le plaisir de "réhausser" ce niveau vraiment trèèèèès colééééé au sol......(tu penses !!!! ça..pour coller...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi, ça baigne toujours !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 12 Février 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*....en tout cas c'est pas dans le dico....
c'est un truc cochon ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour ce qui est de le trouver dans le dico, je me souviens plus de l'orthographe, mais je suis sur du gout que ca a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Ellen (14 Février 2001)

Punaise Bengi mais t'es grave !!!!  t'as fumé de la ciprine ou koiiiiii ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Février 2001)

OUlala, je comprend plus moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc la ciprine, ca se trouve pas dans le dico, c'esty cochon, ca sert à accrocher au mur, et ca se fume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ben dis donc, c'est uncore un des ces nouveaux multifonctions


----------



## Lila (14 Février 2001)

...alors la ciprine c'est un truc qui a à voir avec le chose qui colle les poster au mur ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toutes façons ça finit toujours comme ça, les mecs il faut qu'ils parlent toujours d'exploits qu'on ne voit jamais au moment voulu


----------



## Ellen (15 Février 2001)

MOOOOHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vous en voulez une bien bonne ???? on m'a défoncé l'avant de ma voiture hier soir alors que je sortais pour....me remonter le moraaaaaaaaaaaal !!!!!

MOOOOHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un crétin en marche arriiiiiiiière !!!!!

MOOOOHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous croyez que j'ai la poisse ?????? hein Lila ???


----------



## Ellen (15 Février 2001)

Ben....j'viens de voir un truc... : pourkoi mon nombre de post il est bloqué sur 53 depuis 1 mois ?????

pppfffffffffff  tu vas voir que y'a un bug rien que pour moi !


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2001)

Un conseil: tu restes chez toi jusqu'à la fin du mois. Tu ne sors sous aucun pretexte. Tu coupes ton téléphone. Tu mets ta voiture au garage. Tu ne t'approches pas des prises électriques. Tu ne te chauffe pas (surtout au gaz). Tu ne sors pas sur ton palier après la tombée du jour. Tu te fais livrer les repas et les courses.
Et tu attends le 1er mars.

------------------
Attention a l'Amok!
 <A HREF="http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo" TARGET=_blank>http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo</A>


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Février 2001)

Oui, voilà, suit les conseils de Amok, c'est qu'il te reste de mieux à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mais non, ty'es passé à 54 posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis l'informatique, ca plante pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf Windob bien sur


----------



## Lila (15 Février 2001)

...alors là ma chère Ellen, c'est du maraboutage grande classe....
je serai d'avis que tu .........prennes des vacances avec dans un club rempli de beaux gars(comme Amok   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) parce que là tu files un mauvais coton...
...de toutes façons c'est pas le mois des voitures.....pas vrai Moka !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
respires je rigooooole   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par Lila (edited 14 Février 2001).]


----------



## Lila (15 Février 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
[, mais je suis sur du gout que ca a   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

....Ah ? ça s'avale aussi  par les garçons ?


----------



## Azrael (15 Février 2001)

Lila... Y'a de forte chance que les garçons se mangent.... mais il faut enlever l'emballage avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Az'


----------



## gribouille (15 Février 2001)

...sgluuurp...splatch ... teuh, teuh ....


*BBBBBEEEEUUUUUUAAAAARRRRRRRKKK*

Mais c'est dégeulasse vot' machin là les filles ... jai testé votre substance (tiens y avais justement *  le "8è passager" qui repassais hier soir à la téloche) **  et ben c'est DÉ-GEU-LASSE ... une horreur, c'est pas possible ????

Non mais vous faites koi pour avoir un truc pareil ???? 
c'est affreux ....

C'est peut être pour ça que Number One vomissais tout partout les aut'soir ....  tu lui as fourré la tête où Ellen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(** = Alien 1)
(* = Alien semble laisser trainer la même substance un peut partout dans les décors)


------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Azrael (15 Février 2001)

gribouille... juste une petite chose... Azrael n'est pas une fille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dès fois que tu aurais cru...
Par contre Ellen doit être en train de réparer sa voiture avec un remonte pneu... Là j'arrête sinon gars gars pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Az'

------------------
Here's the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The Troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They're not fond of rules... And They have no respect for the status quo.


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2001)

là je deviens hystérique....
Je vous rappelle au passage que ça vient du mot utérus et que c'est donc un phénoméne purement féminin    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..donc à la fin c'est quoi ce machin chose que grib' semble adorer.....
scusez' moi, mais si ça se trouve c'est tellement du raffut pour rien que je le sais
 ...Ben' dirait "je l'ai sur le bout de la langue    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par Lila (edited 15 Février 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par Lila (edited 15 Février 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (16 Février 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>jai testé votre substance (tiens y avais justement * le "8è passager" qui repassais hier soir à la téloche<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire Gribouille!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ailleurs en parlant de ca Ellen va faire son coming out et nous livrer en fin son vrai prénom... Parceque Ellen, ( Nostromo et Mothers Bot pour les intimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ca sent la fana de Ridley Scott à plein nez!

*a propos j'ouvre le débat sur un vote de votre épisode d'Alien favori*

Je vois que j'ai succité bien de la curiosité chez les aculturels du forum a propos de ce mot a combien synonyme de bons moments, mais peu ont ouvert le gros Robert, on se comprend! , pour en saisir la substanfique moelle... désarroi...

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2001)

...moi j'ai qu'un petit robert à la maison.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis la culture c'est comme le confiture....


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
> Ellen va faire son coming out et nous livrer en fin son vrai prénom... Parceque , ( Nostromo et Mothers Bot pour les intimes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellen (16 Février 2001)

Aaaaarrrrrgggg.....je dirais riiiiien...je dirais riiiien....je dirais riiiiien...je dirais riiiien.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parceque d'abord c'est même pas vrai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon coming out ?!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ben !!  on n'est pas  d a n s  l aaaa  M E EEEEERDEUUUUU !!!! 
Vraiment merci Benben !! merci !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Ellen (16 Février 2001)

Bon....allez.....j'avoue......en fait....my name is Weaver.....Sygourney Weaver....MOOOHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## Lila (17 Février 2001)

..alors là ma cousine, vous m'épatâtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...mais donc or si je ne me gour-je,  Ben ou Grib' seraient au choix soit Alien I II III IV V VI et les autres ou le mâle à dos argenté de Gorille dans la brume   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...dans les deux cas un sort funeste les attend


----------



## Ellen (19 Février 2001)

Gniaaaaark.....gniark...gniark....


----------



## Ellen (1 Mars 2001)

```

```
Ben vous voulez plus rigoler les copains ou koiiiiii ?
Snif......moi j'l'aimais bien c'forum....ouinnnnnn ouiiinnnnnn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2001)

...pas le temps... on bosses....

------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## bengilli (3 Mars 2001)

Heureux qui comme Ulysse, a fait un long voyage,
ou comme cestui-la, a conqui la toison

on fait deux vers chacun histoire de donner un peu de lecture a Ellen L. Ripley, notre anticafard préférée?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Lila (9 Mars 2001)

....qué Ulysse, celui avé les grandes dents et le cheval cong qui s'enfuit en camargues.....
parce que la version homére, ô bonne mère, ça fait longtemps que je sais plus la suite....
En tout cas ma chère  Ellen, moi je squate un peu chez #1, dans son forum blabla...c'est plein de jeunes tout guillerets qui ne connaissent pas encore les vices et les versa..t-ils comme ils sont les vieux renards de ce forums ci....
Et puis se serait bien qu'on y fasse un peu le boxon chez Only Mac, je les trouve trop sérieux.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








: D


----------



## gribouille (9 Mars 2001)

bonne idée


----------



## Ellen (12 Mars 2001)

AAAAHHHHHHHHH !!!

Me revoiliiii parmi vous après multe mésaventures que vous connaissez tous...ma tannière a  enfin repris figure "humaine"...et moi aussiiiiiii.......HO qu'il est doux de marcher sur un sol moelleux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Très contemporain comme style le béton....mais beaucoup trop froid...arf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dix jours sans problèmes et c'est le bonheur....croyez moi !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Azrael (13 Mars 2001)

Well...
Hello again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'enfin, s'il te prend l'idée de cirer ton beton (c'est pas trop prévu pour...); fais attention quand même de ne pas dérapper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Here's the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The Troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They're not fond of rules... And They have no respect for the status quo.


----------



## gribouille (13 Mars 2001)

si si... on peut cirer le béton.... comme un parquet....

Le Corbusier l'avais fait faire... notement pour la chapelle du couvent des capucins construit par lui m^me à la Tourette près de Lyon par là bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2001)

...WAOWWWWW !
Grib espesialisss of béton ciré...!
je suis .......
trouve pas les mots..
et le béton ça se cire à la ciprine ???

En tout cas Ellen c'est bien que te revoilou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...tu vas voir qu'ils vont tous se reveiller,  les marmottes .....
(rien que ça devrait faire bondir 2 ou 3 lubriques zoophiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ellen (15 Mars 2001)

Tu crois ça toi ?....non pas que le béton se cire à la citrine mais que les marmottes vont rappliquer comme ça ? juste si je pointe le bout de mon nez en trompette ? ha bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca alors, tout le monde parle de marmottes en ce moment.....bizarrrrrrrre....si si......la preuve :
X : Bon je vous laisse qq secondes miam times with marmottes
Y :elle mange des marmottes ?
X :  ça a un gout de revienzi 
Ellen:  yep !! mister X mange des marmotes et après ?
X : gracias
W  :  la marmotte ?
W  :  ca a pas l'gout de marmotte ? putain, tout fout l'camp
Z :  bah c'est pas bien, gentil marmote
Ellen:  ouai toi aussii !
Ellen:  tu pars en live....hihi
W  :  purée cke c'est chiant d'organiser des bouffes avec des marmottes
W  :  sont jamais content..rahh
Ellen:  tu penses....
Z :  Bon moi j'vais manger avé les castors, pas l'animal !!! les scouts
W  :  tu sais ellen, je comprend pas tout ce qu'il dit mister Z
Ellen:  HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHA
Ellen:  ben poukoiiiii ?
Z :  atchoum
Ellen:  je te dis W.. : Tu m'inquiètes !!!
Ellen:  HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHHA
Z :  oups... sorry chuis plus là...
Ellen:  (morte de rire)
W  :  pourquoi il mange des scouts?
Ellen:  moi..je dis toujours...
Z :  hahahahahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
Ellen:  chacun fait c'ki veut...
W  :  bon..enfin seule...je vais enfin comprendre ce qui se dit ici...
W  :  alors donc, les marmottes croquent des scouts ?

ca m'en bouche un coin ca...


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2001)

Dis moi helen: es tu pour la dépénalisation du canabis?


----------



## Ellen (16 Mars 2001)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

p.s.: c'est pas Helen !!! c'est Ellen !! holalalalala ! pfffffff


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2001)

Mes plus plates excuses...


----------



## bengilli (16 Mars 2001)

Moi je serais plutot pour...
D'abord car un bon pétard ca fait toujours un bien fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est pas les suisses qui vont me contredire, tout le monde sait qu'on cultive le chanvre pour faire des oreillers dans ce charmant pays  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais surtout car le trafic de cannabis génère des profits à des petits malfrats qui forts de ces ventes passent à des activités bien plus lucratives comme les armes ou la coco... Un article très interressant du Nouvel Obs (j'ai pas les références sous la main sorry) expliquait ainsi que le "petit" banditisme ainsi privé de moyens n'irait pas grossir après le grand banditisme
Enfin, et ce pour préciser que le cannabis au même titre que l'alcool n'a aucune vertus, et que le simple fait de le fumer soit mauvais pour la santé, si ce produit était légalisé, ca éviterait à beaucoup de jeunes ados bravant les interdits de fumer _pour le fun_

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2001)

Qu'est-ce que tu as contre les oreillers au chanvre? Tu dors super bien avec ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis faut pas oublier l'artisanat local  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
Là dans ma rue, à 3 maisons, il y a un joli magasin qui s'appelle "Au pot d'chanvre" (véridique)

++
Beru

------------------
*Slay Different*


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2001)

Bouge pas Black! Ben et moi on arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## bengilli (17 Mars 2001)

Quand je pense que les cures dans les termes de DAX sont remboursées par la sécu et pas une cure dans le tyrol suisse!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Mars 2001)

Blackie : moi ausi je viens, bouge pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est loin, mais c'est pas grave


----------



## bengilli (18 Mars 2001)

Eh! les gosses! (toinou et N°1)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a dit qu'on irait en suisse mais vous savez qu'on vous laisse chez belle maman dans le var en y allant alors pas d'histoire, préparez vos pomme d'api et vos cahiers de vacances! zou!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Mars 2001)

Ben et amok: petit conseil en cas de tourisme en Suisse: Je vous conseille amicalement d'importer les bières, parce que sur ce domaine-là aussi la Suisse a un artisanat local très poussé... mais beaucoup BEAUCOUP moins réussi qu'en France...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru

------------------
*Slay Different*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Mars 2001)

Non, je veux pas allez chez belle maman

je veux allez chez Black en suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et j'amène les bières pour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'accord ??
d'abord, si black vuet bien, et bien c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis N& habite déjà en suisse......


----------



## Number One (18 Mars 2001)

Oui, oui, venez en Suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y a de très bonnes spécialités locales, n'est-ce pas Black  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2001)

Que veux tu...Nous sommes nés trop tôt!  Ca viendra...


----------



## Ellen (19 Mars 2001)

Et ben....si notre cher modérateur s'y met aussiiiiii on est bien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allez hop.....moi aussi je viens héhé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2001)

L'ami ben va nous composer une marche pour clarinette a piston zigomatique, Ellen va se saper en majorette, Les autres en stroumpfs et nous allons entrer avec gloire au pays des Helvetes, Tel César dans Rome. J'aurais le front ceint de lauriers dorés et vous m'appelerez "votre majesté". Pour le covoiturage, on s'organise et on se retrouve à mi chemin. Dans quelques heures on est chez number one et on lui beurre son G4, son cube et son Titanium!


----------



## Number One (20 Mars 2001)

Ne venez plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## bengilli (20 Mars 2001)

J'ai trouvé un truc marrant...




...................MICROSOFT......................

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 19 Mars 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 19 Mars 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (20 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Ben et amok: petit conseil en cas de tourisme en Suisse: Je vous conseille amicalement d'importer les bières, parce que sur ce domaine-là aussi la Suisse a un artisanat local très poussé... mais beaucoup BEAUCOUP moins réussi qu'en France...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

KOI ?

Que lis-je ? Qu'entends-je ? Qu'ouïs-je ?
Un Fribourgeois qui critique la bière suisse ! Fribourg, le pays de la Cardinal ! On croit rêver !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, ça ne vaut pas la bière valaisanne, mais tout de même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Jeko (20 Mars 2001)

Dans mon coin aussi on fait de la bière !

La BFM !

Y'en a de la blanche, de la brune, de la blonde et même de la noire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... la bière donc    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je préfère le _thé_ local  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par Jeko (edited 20 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2001)

En Suisse, y'a que le chocolat qui est bon. Et encore, le Belge importé. Sinon, ce ne sont que montagnes et sapins avec une banque en rondins de temps en temps. La preuve: ils passent leur temps devant leur Mac et  vont draguer aux Apple expos


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mars 2001)

ben si on vient toujours......









Bon je suis désolé, je suis du côté de la suisse, même loin on dira, alors parlé de bière suisse..........

par contre je suis tout pr^t de la Belgique et là elle est vraiment bonne..........

et depuis un fait récent dépénalisant un certain truc, ben ca fait franchement plaisir d'aller faire un tour là-bas.....


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2001)

....Yahhhhooouuuuu !!!
je fais bien d'arriver.....ya un trip prévu en Suisse chez  #1 si j'ai bien compris.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on apporte de la bierre (moi j'ai un stock de "Lorraine" martiniquaise  (que connaît bien Amok)...avec ça on tue le béf sur place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc on ennivre le modérateur, Amok et Ben font razzia sur le tomas et on finit tous chez le magasin pour fumer les zoreillers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je sais pas dans quel état vous êtes déjà mais c'est pas grave j'en suis...
ckankonpar!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (20 Mars 2001)

Quoi? T'as pas bien compris Lila: toi, tu restes chez toi. Tu dois t'occuper de tes momes et de toute facon c'est totalement incompatible avec le fait de fréquenter régulièrement un ashram lozèrien de mes deux. Quid de la vie sans poison dont tu me bassine régulièrement? Le bodisatva est-il d'accord? Notre petite virée chez le mome ultraéquipé est totalement incompatib' avec ta pensée zen. De plus, je dois retrouver Ben là bas et tu pourrais me faire une grosse crise de jalousie...
A propos, j'ai une photo exclusive de Ben à proposer aux gentils membres des forums qui ont la majorité légale... Bientôt un lien...Restez à l'écoute....


----------



## bengilli (20 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*A propos, j'ai une photo exclusive de Ben à proposer aux gentils membres des forums qui ont la majorité légale... Bientôt un lien...Restez à l'écoute....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AMOK!!! si tu fais ca... Ca sera : a sec avec du gros sel de guérande!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh oh! Lila! Au panier! j'espère que t'as bien profité de la journée de LA femme, car maintenant terminé, t'as encore 364 jours à tirer jusqu'a ta prochaine quille. Hé Ho!!! Tu l'entends pas le mome qui gueule??? C'est a moi de lui donner à bouffer au lardon? Non! alors t'attends quoi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore être un tantinet macho! c'est mon coté italien de mon père qui ressort. Ma! La ragazza con il piccolo bambino! Una pictura de Michelangelo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2001)

j'en frémis d'avance! Chose promise...
Attention ladies and gentlemen: Ben dans toute sa splendeur! C'est o'tchose qu'une photo de burlingue avec un pov'mac dessus! Attention les yeux! Adults only! http://www.amokmultimedia.com/desk/ben.html


----------



## bengilli (21 Mars 2001)

AMOK!!!!
t'es la pire crevure que je cyber-connaisse!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il l'a fait! Non mais il l'a fait!!! Cette photo qui devait rester dans le domaine privé... En plus sur le forum d'ellen... Tu va lui faire peur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dire qu'elle m'avait promis un resto à Paname...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Tiens au fait Ellen... ca t'arracherais la gueule de me donner des nouvelles sur ICQ??? ou il faut que je vienne te chercher sur Nostromo?)
Amok, je vais te traquer a l'apple expo! tu t'en tirera pas comme ca!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## JackSim (21 Mars 2001)

Amok est en cavale !

Le bougre s'est enfui sur un deuxième sujet DETENTE : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum9/HTML/000140.html 

Merci de poursuivre la discussion là-bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
* KOI ?

Que lis-je ? Qu'entends-je ? Qu'ouïs-je ?
Un Fribourgeois qui critique la bière suisse ! Fribourg, le pays de la Cardinal ! On croit rêver !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, ça ne vaut pas la bière valaisanne, mais tout de même !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le pays de la Cardinal... c'est bien ce que je lui reproche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok elle est pas mal quand y a rien d'autre, mais tu as vite fait le tour de cette pisse infecte....

++
Beru

------------------
*Slay Different*


----------



## Ellen (21 Mars 2001)

Même pas eu peur ahhahahahahaha....j'lavais déjà vu....heu....la photo j'veux dire....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolée Benben pour le peu de news...disons que j'avais plein de taff ces derniers temps ....Hier justement je me disais : "tiens, que devient ce cher Bengilliiiiiiiiiiiiii ?" Mais me voilà rassurée, je vois que tu as toujours la....heu...plûtot LES formes !!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait....ben pourquoi on déménagerait de forum ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....moi j'aimerais bien qu'on reste làààà....pas vous ? ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 21 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Ellen (11 Avril 2001)

hinhinhinhinhin...comme ils sont tous barrés sur le forum du top ten, en train de se raconter leurs vies de topteniens (pfffff) ...et ben moi, pdt ce temps, je vais poster que des conneries (comme eux d'ailleurs HEIN ?!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) histoire de grignoter quelques posts.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lalallalalalalallalalalala

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## Lila (13 Avril 2001)

...yes....
le ciel est bleu...la mer aussi ...ça m'en faire 112 maintenant......


----------



## Lila (13 Avril 2001)

...Ben ' t'es un gros macho.....Et puis on sait bien que la quantité de dynamite ne vaut rien si la méche est mouillée.....
tout' façon avec un engin pareil ya que des vaches que tu peux te taper et je suis sure que tu es passé à l'acte vu que ces pov' bêt sont devenue folle.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...de rire de voir un monstre pareil leur courrir après...


----------



## Lila (13 Avril 2001)

...quant à toi monsieur l'amok.....mes activités spirituelles te font pâlir de jalousie....sache justement que grâce à toutes ces heures de méditations et cette longue ascese je suis en mesure de goûter tous les plaisir du monde....
Donc je viens avec vous pour la conquête de l'helvetie......Sus aux....(je te laisse le soin de la rime..)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..et puis je voudrai tant voir Ben courrir après la vache Milka...de peur elle va virer de bleu à rouge


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2001)

elle est pas violette la vache milka ?














(faite quand meme gaffe a l'armée planquée dans les montagnes helvetes .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@++

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## JackSim (25 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*(faite quand meme gaffe a l'armée planquée dans les montagnes helvetes ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah, elle est pas dangereuse (l'armée, pas la vache). J'en connais qui y sont actuellement (à l'armée, pas à l'écurie), et ils sont doux comme des agneaux. Juste un peu "embourbinés" (les suisses comprendront).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Avril 2001)

Ne m'en parle pas .. j'ai un rédacteur qui en sort (pauvre Seb ...) ... et un qui va y passer tout l'été (non ne part pas black !!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... ah ces suisses .. toujours a l'age du service ... moi qui les croyaient évolués 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@++

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## Ellen (26 Avril 2001)

Juste j'essaye un truc....hihi


```

```
hahahahahhahhahahaha

------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

il faut fianlement peu de chose pour etre heureux.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Ellen (26 Avril 2001)

MOOOOOOHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH !

aaaaahhhhh ça fait du bien


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

MOOOOOOHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH !

Aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2001)

Je rajouterais meme  : LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

gggggggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!
Mouahahhahhhahahahhhahah *®*





 c'est pas difficile non?

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (26 Avril 2001)

Mouahahhahhhahahahhhahah

Merde j'y arrive pas

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

les amendes vont tomber!
je vais t'avoir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2001)

une petite blague en passant  (en ces temps de pénurie de posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Cinq ingénieurs et cinq commerciaux se déplacent pour aller a un salon.

Chacun des 5 commerciaux va acheter un billet de train. Les ingénieurs
n'achètent qu'UN seul billet.
Les 5 ingénieurs vont s'enfermer dans les toilettes juste avant que le
contrôleur n'arrive.
En passant, le contrôleur voit que les toilettes sont occupées. Il
frappe a la porte et demande :
" Votre billet, s'il vous plait ! ".
Les ingénieurs glissent le billet sous la porte.
Le contrôleur est satisfait et s'en va.
Les commerciaux sont bien sur extrêmement vexes que les ingénieurs leur
aient encore une fois fait la leçon.
Pour le retour, les 5 commerciaux achètent UN seul billet. Quant aux
ingénieurs, ils n'achètent AUCUN billet. Les 5 commerciaux vont
s'enfermer dans les toilettes juste avant que le contrôleur n'arrive.
Les ingénieurs passent discrètement a cote, frappent a la porte et
demandent :
"Votre billet, s'il vous plait ! "
Ils prennent le billets et s'en vont.
La morale de l'histoire :
Les commerciaux essayent toujours d'appliquer les techniques des
ingénieurs sans jamais vraiment les comprendre.

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Ellen (26 Avril 2001)

hinhinhin !!! ça, ça vaut bien un MooOOOOhahahahaHHAHAHAHAhahhahahHAHAHAAAAAAAAaaaaa aaaaaahh j'peux pluuus  !


----------



## Ellen (26 Avril 2001)

Tiens....à mon tour de poser une devinette..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui a dit......_"Les hommes veulent toujours être le premier amour d'une femme. C'est là leur vanité maladroite . Les femmes ont un sens plus sûr des choses : ce qu'elles veulent , c'est être le dernier amour d'un homme. "_....?

héhéhé


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Avril 2001)

Bon moi j'ai qu'une chose à dire.....

MOuahahahahahahahaahahahaaha

et un deuxième pour la deuxième blaguie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mouahahahahahahahahahaahahah

*®* pour faire plaisir à BEngilli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Nephou (27 Avril 2001)

Pour la blaque ingé/comm, je la connaissais mais avec des gens de chez Apple á la place des ingés et de chez Microsoft à la place des commerciaux

------------------
alg42m


----------



## Ellen (27 Avril 2001)

S'avez koi ?? j'ai fait des découvertes délirantes sur le ouaib....et z'avais envie de vous en faire part...alors voilà...

1. Si vous criez pendant 8 ans, 7 mois et 6 jours, vous produirez assez d'energie de son pour chauffer une tasse de cafe.
_(Je me demande si ca vaut le coup)_

2. Si tu petes continuellement pendant 6 ans et 9 mois, assez de gaz est produit pour creer l'energie d'une bombe atomique.
_(Ah, la c'est mieux !)_





3. Le coeur humain cree assez de pression quand il pompe le sang dans
le corps pour gicler du sang a 10 metres.
_(Beuuuuhh !)_

4. L'orgasme d'un cochon dure 30 minutes.
_(Dans ma prochaine vie, je veux etre un cochon.)_





5. Vous depensez 150 calories par heure en vous cognant la tete sur un
mur.
_(J'en reviens toujours pas pour le cochon)_

6. La fourmi peut soulever 50 fois son poids, tirer 30 fois son poids
et tombe toujours sur son cote droit lorsqu'elle est intoxiquee.

suite..ci dessous.....


----------



## Ellen (27 Avril 2001)

7. Un cafard vivra 9 jours sans sa tete avant de mourir de faim.
_(Dur dur d'etre un cafard)_





8. Le male de la mante religieuse ne peut pas s'accoupler pendant que sa tete est attachee a son corps. La femelle commence l'assaut sexuel en arrachant la tete du male.
_(Salope)_





9. Certains lions s'accouplent 50 fois par jour.
_(Dans ma prochaine vie, je veux toujours etre un cochon... la qualite,
c'est mieux que la quantite !)_





10. Les papillons goutent avec leurs pieds.
_(Hummm... c'est bon ca. T'en veux ?)_

11. Les elephants sont les seuls animaux qui ne peuvent pas sauter.
_(OK, c'est une bonne chose ca)_

12. L'urine de chat brille sous la lumiere noire.
_(Terrible)_

13. L'oeil d'une autruche est plus gros que son cerveau.
_(Je connais des gens comme ca)_





14. L'etoile de mer n'a pas de cerveau.
_(Je connais des gens comme ca aussi)_





15. Les ours polaires sont gauchers
_(Qui aurait su ? Comment est-ce qu'ils ont trouve ca ? Ils lui ont donne un crayon a l'ours polaire ?)_

16. Les humains et les dauphins sont les seules especes animales a avoir du sexe simplement pour le plaisir.
_(Et le cochon, lui ?)_





------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Avril 2001)

LOL


Ben moi je préférerai être Lion alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais pas mante religieuse par contre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon t'en as encore d'autre ?

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Ellen (27 Avril 2001)

viviiiii j'ai une super formation pour vous messieurs.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thème du stage : Devenir aussi intelligent quune femme (donc être parfait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Objectif pédagogique : Cours de formation permettant aux hommes déveiller cette partie du cerveau dont ils ignorent lexistence.

Programme : 4 modules sont proposés dont 1 obligatoire.


MODULE  1 : COURS OBLIGATOIRES (Crédit en heures)

1. Apprendre à vivre sans sa mère (2000 heures)
2. Ma femme nest pas ma mère (350 heures)
3. Je donne ma paie à ma femme (550 heures)
4. Comprendre que le foot nest quun sport, et Ronaldo un crétin (500h) 

MODULE 2 : VIE A DEUX (crédit en heures)

1. Avoir des enfants sans devenir jaloux (50 heures)
2. Un souper prêt, une femme souriante (200 heures)
3. Jarrête de dire des niaiseries quand ma femme reçoit ses amies (500h)
4. Vaincre le syndrome de la télécommande (550 heures)
5. Je ne pisse pas à côté (100 heures) (exo pratique avec vidéo)
6. Réussir à faire jouir ma femme avant quelle ne fasse semblant (1500h)
7. Comment se rendre jusquau panier à linge sans se perdre ( 500 heures)
8. Comment survivre à un rhume sans agoniser (200 heures)

MODULE 3 : DETENTE ET LOISIRS.

1. Repassage en 2 étapes (1chemise en moins de 2 heures : exos pratiques).
2. Digérer sans roter tout en faisant la vaisselle (exos pratiques).
3. Le ménage... une activité familiale et valorisante.
4. Je mémorise les journées de sortie des poubelles.

MODULE 4 : COURS DE CUISINE.

Niveau 1(débutant) : Les appareils ménagers :	ON	mettre en marche  
OFF	arrêter.
Niveau 2 (avancé) : Mon premier  quick soup  sans brûler leau.
Exos pratiques : Faire bouillir leau avant dajouter les spaghettis.


DOSSIER D'INSCRIPTION

NOM :

PRENOM :

CATEGORIE :		(Ne cocher quune seule case)

® FOOTBALLEUR
® HOMOSEXUEL REFOULE
® LARABE DE CHEZ JANSSEN
® BOUTONNEUX A LUNETTES
® INTELLECTUEL SOPORIFIQUE
® RAPPEUR CASQUETTE
® BODYBUILDER CRETIN
® Ne sait pas


AGE :

TAILLE (en cm) :				POIDS (en kg) :

TEL DIRECT :

ADRESSE :

SIGNATURE ET ACCORD DE LA TUTRICE :

mooooaaahhahahahahahahahahahha   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon....on vous aime quand même....hein Lila ?

[Ce message a été modifié par Ellen (edited 27 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2001)

Bon c'est toine, mais quand j'essaye de poster avec mon pseudo ben ca marche pas, donc je poste comme ca....

Bon ces bons alors, je croit que ce stage n'est pas fait pour moi...........niveau encore un peu trop bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vais attendre le prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis pour le cours obligatoire : 

1. Aucun problème, c'"est même encore mieux quand elle est pas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Bah pour ca on verra plus tard.....
3. Idem.....
4. Ronaldo est pire qu'un crétin, le foot c'est de la merde....

Module 2 : 
1. J'ai encore le temps
2. idem
3. encore pareille
4. pas de problème, je l'ai pas....
5. De ce côté la c'est bon...
6. Aucun probème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Oulalal, les doigts dans le nez et su les  mains
8. trop l'habitude des rhumes dans mon coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




module 3
1. dernière fois 1 heures...
2. VIVE le lave vaisselle
3. C'est marrant pour finir le ménage.
4. Lundi vendredi : ménagère, mardi : papier, mercredi : plastique, jeudi : vert.....finger in the nose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





module 4
1. Ah bon ??? je pensais que c'étai l'inverse
2. J(y arrive déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Donc c'est bon  pas besoin d'inscritpion, je reviendrai l'anné prochaine pour le niveau supérieur ....


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par toine:
*Bon c'est toine, mais quand j'essaye de poster avec mon pseudo ben ca marche pas, donc je poste comme ca....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est normal, c'est ce qui arrive quand on poste à tort et à travers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme sur ton Mac, le fichier de préférences est corrompu, donc il faut le mettre à la corbeille pour qu'un nouveau soit généré.
Malheureusement pour toi, ton compteur retombe à 1...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Avril 2001)

Mais non regarde, ca remarche, je sais pas ce qu'il se passait.....

mais bon c'est pas grave...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## gribouille (28 Avril 2001)

réponse pour le stage :

1. c'est elle qui ne veut pas me lâcher...
2. J'ai pas de femme
3. ça vas pas non ... et pis j'suis au chôm-du en ce moment.
4. idem que Toine

Mod2
1. j'aime pas les mômes
2. Ah ça je veux bien le croire, c'est réciproque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. J'en dis tout le temps
4. je l'ai perdue
5. sauf quand je suis bourré...
6. hé hé hé.... pas prévus le cas inverse apparement
7. avec un GPS
8. je suis jamais malade.

Mod3
1. Pareil que Toine.
2. Pas facile en effet....
3.Le Chat sers de balayette.
4. elles passes tout les jours...

Mod4
1. après avoir branché la prise bien sur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. j'aime pas les spaghettis.


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2001)

parlons detente... apres la meteo et soir 3, et ben ya BUFFET FROID sur la 3 !!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Mai 2001)

Mouahahahahahahahaha LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2001)

chut toine, ça commence !!!


----------



## touba (16 Mai 2001)

ben j'avais jamais lu un post aussi long !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




question :

il vaut mieux mobiliser sa connerie sur des choses intelligentes ou mobiliser son intelligence sur des conneries ???

oui je sais c'est nul...


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2001)

regarde la 3 au lieu de dire des conneries !!!


----------



## touba (16 Mai 2001)

bon...


----------



## touba (16 Mai 2001)

pfff...


----------



## archeos (16 Mai 2001)

ca y est, ils se sont endormis devant la télé, comme des retraités des forums. Allez, dès que ca a dépassé les mille posts, ca vaut plus rien, un expert

------------------
ou l'inverse


----------



## archeos (16 Mai 2001)

par contre, moi j'ai encore du boulot


----------



## archeos (16 Mai 2001)

bon ben si même ceux qui savent ne savent pas

------------------
ou l'inverse


----------



## archeos (16 Mai 2001)

ben finalement il est pas apparu mon post surnuméraire. C 'est bien macg, j'ai moins l'air d'un con comme ca

------------------
ou l'inverse


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*ben j'avais jamais lu un post aussi long !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon va voirici
tu verras, c'ets encore plus long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite non, je ne me suis pas endormi devant la télé, puisque je regardais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2001)

de quoi de quoi on pouvait s'marrer un brin et on m'disa rien mais je vous ai a l'oeil maintenant faut pas croire me larguer le p'tit nouveau faudra l'supporter he!he!


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2001)

J'ai des inquiétudes de plus en plus importantes concernant aricosec.
Il tient chaque jour un peu plus des propos totalements incohérents..





------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Mai 2001)

Quelle thérapie tu propose amok ?


----------



## gribouille (24 Mai 2001)



[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 23 Mai 2001).]


----------



## gribouille (24 Mai 2001)

¥

[Ce message a été modifié par gribouille (edited 23 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2001)

Ca va pas Grib ? T'es tout rouge !?


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2001)

mazette... bon amok tu nous l'ouvre c'te newslettre qu'on se retrouve entre barjos???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Mai 2001)

SI c'est vrai ca ....

tu te dépèche mon sieur Amok


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Quelle thérapie tu propose amok ?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je proposerais des cours de ponctuation et une interdiction totale de lire un San Antonio ...








@+

Guillaume



------------------
*"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"*
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2001)

bon c'est d'accord,j'vais vous la donner ma recette:
vous prenez 3 belles tomates que vous blanchissez 3 minutes dans une eau fremissante,vous les pelez sans vous bruler les didis,evidez les, garnir avec du persil,de l'ail,un oign.....!!
pardon je me suis trompe de forum


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Mai 2001)

Oh my god ! aricosec a mis de la ponctuation  !! Je propose une minute de silence  pour commémorer cet instant d'une intensité extrême  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

------------------
*"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"*
#Gamer of Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Slug (edited 28 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Number One (28 Mai 2001)

J'ai compris !!! Il fait exprès de pas en mettre sur MacG ! Parce que là, il en a mis et il c'est trompé de forums ! Mouahahahahahahhahaha, il est demasqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2001)

je crois que je vais rester ici,car au moins les post font au minimum deux lignes.je propose de mettre aux amandes(ont peut dire ça ?? ) ceux qui ne se conformerait pas a cette regle ensuite que la premiere ligne,d'une eventuelle reponse,rime obligatoirement avec la derniere du post precedent.car des post a un mot ou une onomatopee ça doit etre banni NA!!
un futur chef!
UN POST OUI! UNE IMPOSTURE NON .... HIC!

[Ce message a été modifié par aricosec (edited 28 Mai 2001).]


----------



## archeos (29 Mai 2001)

on pourrait même décider de la création d'un syndic
qu'en-dis tu aricosec ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2001)

Le club des gosiers jamais secs.
Par ces chaleurs je suis désidraté.


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2001)

le moderateur n'aura aucune pitie
pour non respect de la prose


----------



## bengilli (29 Mai 2001)

encore faut t'il qu'il l'ose!
sur ce je vais me baigner

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2001)

Son petit corps sur la plage abandonné
Dans l'espoir de convoitises féminines!
Imaginez le tableau, addicts de Mac G
Ben, corps aux pieds, pinces de crabe...


----------



## JediMac (30 Mai 2001)

splatch !!!
pchiiiitttttt.....gloup gloup gloup.....ouaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzrrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*

[Ce message a été modifié par JediMac (edited 29 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2001)

Eh voilà! jediMac n'a rien compris! Un gage! Un gage!

------------------
*# Roi de les forums et de le monde.*
Amok Multimedia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2001)

C'est vraiment cool ce forum !
Un vrai remède contre la morosité...
Continuez comme ça les gars...on a besoin de vous !
Amitiés

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2001)

le jedy y faut pas l'blamer
car il  a voulu faire comme ben
mais sur l'sable il s'est ecrase
et pour lui on a beaucoup d'peine


----------



## gribouille (30 Mai 2001)

pfff fait  vraiment trop chaud ici....


----------



## JediMac (30 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Eh voilà! jediMac n'a rien compris! Un gage! Un gage!

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une telle diffamation me dilate ma temporale veine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Mon post rimait avec la dernière ligne de Ben.
Mais un fourbe, amateur de marmotte,
Qui a fait de n° 1 sa marotte,
Qui ne prète attention qu'aux petites voitures,
Ce qui en outre montre sa profonde inculture,
A eu la méchante idée de balancer son message
Et a bousculé toute ma mise en page.
Contraint et forcé, ma rime a disparu,
Et votre serviteur l'a eu dans le ... !
Oui je sais, c'est une bien pauvre rime,
Mais elle témoigne de toute l'estime
Que je porte au sus-décrit Amok,
Dont le cerveau n'est qu'un putride moka.
Sur ce je retourne dans ma guitoune,
A vous de trouver une rime autre que foufoune !!!

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## JediMac (30 Mai 2001)

He voilà qu'un autre pet'sec,
Sabote ma rime avec aricosec.
Je corrige de ce pas ce manque,
Pour ne pas passer pour un branque.
Gare à toi schizophrénique Gribouille,
Si tu ne veux pas te faire démonter la bouille !
Je vous rend maintenant le crayon,
Et trouvez une autre rime que fion !


------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*

[Ce message a été modifié par JediMac (edited 30 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Api (30 Mai 2001)

Et à la fin de l'envoi, je touche!
Grandiose, quel lyrisme, j'applaudis, bravo, bravo!


----------



## gribouille (30 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*...
Gare à toi schizophrénique Gribouille,
Si tu ne veux pas te faire démonter la bouille !...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vas y l'autre, y s'croit chez G.I. JOE...

essaye moufflet... t'as vus ta taille ? t'es d'bout ou assis pour me parler sur c'ton là ???


----------



## JediMac (30 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
* Vas y l'autre, y s'croit chez G.I. JOE...

essaye moufflet... t'as vus ta taille ? t'es d'bout ou assis pour me parler sur c'ton là ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Holà Gribouille, holà !
Une boutade et voilà !
J'aurai pu m'attaquer à autre chose que ta bouille,
Mais je laisse ça à n° 1, cette fripouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Tu brailles, tu brailles !
Mais si tu connaissais ma taille
Tout petit tu te ferais,
Même si tout petit déjà tu es.
Face à mon double-mètre
Ta plainte tu peux te la mettre,
A l'endroit évoqué en fin de mon précédent post.
Sur ce je vais bouffer du jambon d'Aost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2001)

Je vous rend maintenant le crayon,
Et trouvez une autre rime que fion !
----------------------------
Que voulez-vous que j'ajoute,
Moi, pauvre débutant en déroute,
N'oubliez pas votre prime mission,
De mon HDD, m'aider à faire la partition,
Oh, Aricosec, Api, Gribouille et consorts,
Jedimac, Amok, j'en bénis le sort
Qui, au-delà de mon pauvre destin,
M'a porté à la croisée de vos chemins,
Oh Mac, joie quand dans tes entrailles on fouille,
Et prière de trouver une autre rime que c...


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2001)

quand dans les rimes on tripatouille
c'est queque fois a raz des paquerettes
mais faut pas me prendre pour une nouille
si je n'ai trouver que queque....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2001)

De te prendre pour une nouille,
Jamais l'idée ne m'effleurera,
J'ai bien trop la trouille
De rester dans le "caca"
Quant mon Mac, lamentablement planté,
Réclamera un conseil avisé...
Oh Aricosec, dispense ta science,
Les newbees sont à tes pieds,
Qu'au moins tu aiguises les sens
De nos petits iMac exacerbés
-------------------
Je sais que ça craint mais je suis en pleine digestion....excuses à tous



------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2001)

BIG PROBLEM !!!
Ma fille a surpris mon post précédent...
J'ai eu droit à la remarque traditionnelle : tu crois que c'est encore de ton âge de sortir des conneries sur un forum avec un pseudo et tutti quanti...
Elle m'a renvoyé jouer avec mes potes Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrisson et Pink Floyd...
Je ne sais pas si elle plaisantait mais mon Mac en est encore tout rosissant...
Please les gars, un peu de solidarité pour un (vieux) mec à terre...
Merci pour lui.


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2001)

Et alors...!
Même pendant la période des exam il faut un peu de détente :
question :
Si j'ai envie d'overclocker mon iMac, je m'adresse aux trois soeurs de mon pote Fernand qui travaillent sur Mac depuis 20 ans...Pourquoi ?
Parce que de "véritables pros ses soeurs"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...je sais que ça craint... inutile de me le reprocher ! Allez, bon courage pour la bloque

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## JackSim (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Si j'ai envie d'overclocker mon iMac, je m'adresse aux trois soeurs de mon pote Fernand qui travaillent sur Mac depuis 20 ans...Pourquoi ?
Parce que de "véritables pros ses soeurs"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouhahahahahahaaaargghl !

Décidément, tu es un spécialiste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Juin 2001)

La je croit que y'a pas d'autres mots....

T'inquiète pas, au milieu du francais, ca fait du bien des conneries pareil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
T'inquiète pas, au milieu du francais, ca fait du bien des conneries pareil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Salut Toine et merci pour ton soutien moral - j'apprécie...!


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## aricosec (7 Juin 2001)

ayant quittè les chattes qui me sont inaccessibles,je m'aperçois que quelques ouailles sont revenus dans cette paroisse,que dame helene avait crèè ,et qui peut etre s'est enfui avec les autres chateurs,etant le seul defouloir accessible a votre serviteur, je propose de le declarer 
d'utilite publique,s'inscrire au kiosc a journaux le plus proche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2001)

Alors là Aricosec, ce n'est même pas une idée de génie, c'est l'idée du siècle en un mot "L'IDEE !!!"
Je viens avec toi quand tu veux faire la déclaration d'utilité publique...
Euh ! ça ce fait comment ??


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## aricosec (7 Juin 2001)

1er
tout postier ayant debilite sur cette page, au moins trois fois dans la semaine, sera elu membre actif.
tout nouveau posteur doit emettre un article de loi futur, je me charge de les inscrire dans une table que je fournirais aux loyeurs,comme je l'avais commence avec vos poemes si raffines,mais trop peu nombreux.
l'oignon fait la soupe
et l'union fait la force


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
tout nouveau posteur doit emettre un article de loi futur *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------
Article 2 : tout posteur utilisant des expressions grossières ou dénigrantes à l'égard de ses collègues posteurs sera frappé d'une amende de 1 Euro à verser sur le compte de la C.B.L.N.D.M. (Caisse des Big Lebowsky Nécessiteux et dans la Détresse Morale)... Aricosec : on se mail pour le partage après coup...à mon avis, ce sera le jackpot !!!
Quant à la poésie : Oh Malheur !! ce n'est plus ce que c'était dans le temps (expression de vieux ringue...)
Amitiés


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## JackSim (7 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*l'oignon fait la soupe
et l'union fait la force *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>















T'en as encore beaucoup des comme ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bengilli (8 Juin 2001)

n'importe quoi!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*L'oignon fait la sauce!*





------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*n'importe quoi!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'oignon fait la sauce!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Resalut Ben,
Je te trouve bien légumier et agricole pour quelqu'un qui dénigre mes Flower et ma grand-mère à fleurs...alors, on change de camp ???












------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## aricosec (9 Juin 2001)

3em man
une poignee de salades un morceau de choux
(hiboux,genoux,cailloux)une pincee de conne...,sel,poivre cuir a l'etouffe,servir cho
a suivre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2001)

ça va Aricosec ????
Tu l'as quand même pas fumé ton chou ?
Prend une bonne bouffée d'air pur, et tu verras ça va aller mieux !

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## gribouille (9 Juin 2001)




----------



## gribouille (9 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*...faire tourner la tete a gribouille ,me permettras sans doute de monter dans la hierarchie.
mon seul but a present!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans quel sens je dois le comprendre ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne fais pas dans la promotion "canapé".... qu'on se le dise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
_ # Unclassifiable Dangerous Psychopath of Multi-Postings at MacG_

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## aricosec (10 Juin 2001)

enerver notre glandeur nationale(a cote),et faire tourner la tete a gribouille ,me permettras sans doute de monter dans la hierarchie.
mon seul but a present!


----------



## aricosec (10 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
* Dans quel sens je dois le comprendre ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne fais pas dans la promotion "canapé".... qu'on se le dise   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
excuse le smiley affiche a les yeux qui louchent,le cher tbylvsky me disait que c'etait ta photo,prend en toi a lui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
[/b]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
excuse le smiley affiche a les yeux qui louchent,le cher tbylvsky me disait que c'etait ta photo,prend en toi a lui
[/B][/QUOTE]
----------------------
Alors là, Aricosec, tu me vois meurtri de ta traîtrise d'autant plus que j'avais l'impression que ce smiley ME ressemblait (charmant ce smiley d'ailleurs...!!!)
Je ne te souhaite donc pas bonne nuit et espère que le remords te poursuivra durant des siècles éternels...et même plus...


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2001)

houai , cafteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par az1533:
*houai , cafteur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Merci pour ta solidarité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## touba (11 Juin 2001)

thebiglebowski et aricosec vous êtes complètement malade !!!
vous l'avez attrapé où votre virus là ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well...
article suivant : ne jamais chercher un remède au virus qui se ballade sur MacG ! il est pas dangereux... ben quoi ? ça n'a jamais tué personne de mourrir de rire !
article suivant : trouver le virus pour l'inoculer à tout les mac'user qui sont encore sain. (attention à ne pas l'inoculer deux fois au même gars hein ! thebiglebowskivix et aricosix sont tombés dans la marmite étant petit, pas de piqure pour eux)


------------------
_el Mac'istador !!!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
thebiglebowskivix et aricosix sont tombés dans la marmite étant petit, pas de piqure pour eux)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
ça alors, tu étais donc au courant...!!!
J'avoue que j'ai bien essayé de noyer Aricosix dans la marmite mais alors qu'il suffoquait déjà, une lumière est apparue et une voix m'a dit : "arrête ton geste thebiglebowskyx et pense au forum de Mac G en 2001... ne leur fait pas ça"
Conséquence : après une bonne paire de claques, il s'en est remis mais quelques cellules cérébrales étaient déjà irrémédiablement atteintes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je sais que vous ne me le pardonnerez jamais...de l'avoir raté !



------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## aricosec (11 Juin 2001)

comme certains se sont aperçus de ma tare indelibile(qui rime avec debile) ih! ih! ih eh j'en suis fier,aussi malgre mon quintal sonnant, je suis sans defence dans ce monde de brutes virtuelles,je me propose, et l'accepte, de vous mettre en quarantaine et de ne vous parler qu'a la troisieme personne.
article indefini:
ils se sont cruent des genies
et presque des surhommes
plus haut que moi faire pipi
ces adorateurs de la pomme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2001)

Aricosec agitait sa prose
En allant faire pipi
Il a ainsi perdu sa chose
Et s'en trouve bien marri
The Dude s'exclama : Il ose !
Et l'écrasa sur le tapis
D'un pied rageur mais pas morose
Il la shoota hors du circuit
Peu soucieux parce qu'elle arrose
D'en faire un 3ième bouton de souris

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## JackSim (11 Juin 2001)

C'est de pire en pire !














------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
C'est de pire en pire !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
Non seulement c'est pire, mais c'est un sommet !!
Je crois que le temps est venu pour moi d'arrêter de poster en pleine gloire...et de me retirer encore tout auréolé !
...Adieu...peut-être ! (...monde cruel...bla..bla..)


------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2001)

_pour Ellen_


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2001)

deterrer ces oeuvres exceptionnelles,demontre s'il le fallait le gout certain de notre SNIPER nationale,et je m'associe a son hommage.

poil a la ritournelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

J'ai lu en diagonale toute cette détente... Putain ! je me suis un peu  marré..."elen et les garçons"

Bouvard à côté c'est de la MERDE ciprinée !!

 Merçi l macccounets et macccounettes ! je me sens maintenant completement détendu...

 Mon Dieu que la vie est BELLE !!!












  et


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*de rien*_


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vraiment cool ce forum !&lt;BR&gt;Un vrai remède contre la morosité... *



Je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * &lt;I&gt;pour Ellen&lt;/I&gt;   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif" border="0[/image] *



maintenant, je dirais pour macelene mais bon...


----------

